# Space Hulk Rumors



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Yup, time to reset your watches kids.

More seriously these come from Arthurius11 on Warseer who batted near 100% on Dark Elf rumor stuff. The following rumor is regarding the upcoming release schedule:



> The only thing I have heard about at this moment for this month is space hulk which is not fantasy related anyway.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Don't see it myself. It's not that long since the last edition. Unless it's the computer game.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Don't see it myself. It's not that long since the last edition. Unless it's the computer game.


The last limited run sold out pretty damn quick, sold well and is now a few years in the past,
so throw in a couple of new models (gets you around the limited edition never again available spiel)

et voila= cha-ching £££$$$


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the last edition sold out very fast and demands easy double the original cost on ebay, plus its the 25th anniversary this year, so its not out of the realms of possibility to see it reissued, its been five years after all.... i wouldnt bet against it at this point, with the changes GW have made in the last 18 months anything is possible, could even be a upgraded version with more stuff in the box or new unit types or even loyalist versus traitors? never say never when it comes to GW


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

This could very well be the precursor to the release of the 7th Edition Blood Angels Codex, new models, etcetera, etcetera, etcetera... similar vein to having the Limited Edition Storm Claw set prior to the Space Wolves release!!!


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> plus its the 25th anniversary this year


:shok: 25 years ago! It's official i'm old


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Would love to see new edition. Still got original and deathwing expansion and its been my alltime favourite gw game. Didnt like Genestealer expansion though.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

if this is indeed true then im picking up a copy.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

I don't think they will be another space hulk or anything like that cause it's been three years sense a one off game like that was made. I would love it if they made another blood bowl though, additionally Wasn't there a rumour about blood angels coming with dark Eldar in a stormclaw kind of thing a while ago, if it was that id have to find a friend to 50/50


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Just pre-ordered...


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

revilo44 said:


> Wasn't there a rumour about blood angels coming with dark Eldar in a stormclaw kind of thing a while ago


That would be cool as fuck. I've always liked DE....

As for more Space Hulk: GIMME THAT. I've got the 2nd edition game but am missing all the Genestealers and 5 of the Terminators. Don't think there was a Librarian or Broodlord in that one. I've often been tempted to buy 3rd edition, but god damn it's expensive off eBay. There's...ways of getting the models otherwise that's more cost effective, but I want the whole game!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

From BoLS:



> via energongoodie 4-8-2014
> 
> So some people have their white dwarf.
> 
> ...


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> the last edition sold out very fast and demands easy double the original cost on ebay, plus its the 25th anniversary this year, so its not out of the realms of possibility to see it reissued, its been five years after all.... i wouldnt bet against it at this point, with the changes GW have made in the last 18 months anything is possible, could even be a upgraded version with more stuff in the box or new unit types or even loyalist versus traitors? never say never when it comes to GW


Good grief has it been that long already...... :shok:

on the upside this will make a nice b-day treat for me


----------



## Freakytah (Nov 20, 2009)

There's been no hinting of an actual release date right? It also sounds like the last one sold out fast; generally what are the odds of being able to purchase something like this before they're all gone? Did it sell out in days, months? Sorry for the dumb questions but I wasn't really into 40k the last time the game was made.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Freakytah said:


> There's been no hinting of an actual release date right? It also sounds like the last one sold out fast; generally what are the odds of being able to purchase something like this before they're all gone? Did it sell out in days, months? Sorry for the dumb questions but I wasn't really into 40k the last time the game was made.


the online stock went pretty quickly less than a week and most stores sold out about a week after release, i personally sold 20 copies and kept three, but back then the market was different, we didnt have anything like the number of sets of terminator armour that we do now, so the blood angels were highly sought after selling for between £5 and £15 each mini, so people picked up the set just for the minis and dumped the game rules and board on ebay for peanuts, which was great because if you were a fan of the game you could cheaply expand your set or pick them up and use the minis you already owned instead of the minis in the box.

i would say to anyone who has never played the game , buy it, seriously buy it, leave the minis alone and play a few games with proxies, if you love it take the minis off the sprue and enjoy it, if you dont like sell the models and get your money back.
pictures from latst white dwarf
http://grotorderly.blogspot.co.uk/2014/09/white-dwarf-space-hulk.html


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> i would say to anyone who has never played the game , buy it, seriously buy it, leave the minis alone and play a few games with proxies, if you love it take the minis off the sprue and enjoy it, if you dont like sell the models and get your money back.


Agreed. It really is a great game, and anyone who hasn't played it should try and pick up a box.

Personally if you're not a BA player I'd sell the termies any way, and make the termies from the standard termie boxes. That way you can paint them up to suit your own SM army, and magnetise them onto 40mm bases so you can use them for both systems.


----------



## Freakytah (Nov 20, 2009)

Awesome thanks for the info! I set a reminder for Saturday so I'll probably pre order as soon as possible. Are the minis the same size as normal terminators from a box? I'm guessing you'd want to magnetize them because the bases will be smaller than normal, correct?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Freakytah said:


> Awesome thanks for the info! I set a reminder for Saturday so I'll probably pre order as soon as possible. Are the minis the same size as normal terminators from a box? I'm guessing you'd want to magnetize them because the bases will be smaller than normal, correct?


They are the same size as normal termies. They come on their own small integral bases. The 40mm bases wouldn't fit on the board as it's a square based game, but magnetising them would be no big deal.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Houston, we have Space Hulk:


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Zion said:


> Houston, we have Space Hulk:


looks like nothing new then,i wont be getting it but i can see it being useful to people who haven't or don't get it yet.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

revilo44 said:


> looks like nothing new then,i wont be getting it but i can see it being useful to people who haven't or don't get it yet.


Oh it's got new stuff, as I posted about here:


Zion said:


> From BoLS:
> 
> 
> > via energongoodie 4-8-2014
> ...


So no new minis, but it isn't the same exact game that was released before.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Finally, I can get a copy at my LGS and not pay through the nose for it!


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Finally, I can get a copy at my LGS and not pay through the nose for it!


Yep... mine with the standard 20% off GW RRP as well! :wink:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Finally, I can get a copy at my LGS and not pay through the nose for it!


Lets hope the local gaming stores get copies and it isn't a GW only limited edition. Not that there is a local gaming store that sells GW products in my city anymore...


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

ntaw said:


> Lets hope the local gaming stores get copies and it isn't a GW only limited edition. Not that there is a local gaming store that sells GW products in my city anymore...


Well, my LGS usually has a few copies and I'll probably get it at around $85 with my discounts. The LGS I go to has a rewards card that, when stamped 10 times, you receive $20 off the purchase of an item listed over $20 and you can use multiple cards on one item too.


----------



## Freakytah (Nov 20, 2009)

Just pre-ordered it! 

Does anyone have an idea how difficult it would be to remove the chapter iconography from the minis? It would be cool if I could magenetize the bases and use them in my Salamanders army.


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

i got it as well, 190 Australian

i cant wait


----------



## Thoughtweaver (Sep 13, 2010)

*Space Hulk Rumours*

This is so tempting it's nuts...

Kinda surprised that nobody's mentioned it yet, but BOLS has an article about the release, plus three digital rules books to go with it for additional Space Marine Chapters:

Space Hulk Mission Files: Ultramarines - Duty and Honour $15.99 US
Space Hulk Mission Files: Dark Angels - Bringer of Sorrow $15.99 US
Space Hulk Mission Files: Space Wolves - Return to Kalidus $15.99 US

Full details in the article are over here: http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2014/09/space-hulk-not-just-for-blood-angels.html


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I got 3rd Ed and there's no way I'm shelling out that kind of money for a couple of extra tiles. Sorry.

Regarding removing Iconography, some models are easier than others - for example the Librarian is my Raven Guard Libby in Termie armour and was very easy to repurpose. On the other hand the Sergeants and one or two others are much harder.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Arrrrggggghhhh, protect me Emperor from the temptations of Space Hulks.
So, incredibly tempted to get this.


----------



## maximus2467 (Jun 14, 2007)

Your not the only one, I would definitely have pre ordered one if I hadn't just shelled out over £4000 at my local currys (we only went out to get some tiles!)


----------



## Freakytah (Nov 20, 2009)

Sethis said:


> I got 3rd Ed and there's no way I'm shelling out that kind of money for a couple of extra tiles. Sorry.
> 
> Regarding removing Iconography, some models are easier than others - for example the Librarian is my Raven Guard Libby in Termie armour and was very easy to repurpose. On the other hand the Sergeants and one or two others are much harder.


That's what I was fearing. I was hoping to get a free 11 terminators for my Salamanders!


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Looks like GW's sold out here in the UK!


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't know if any of you have seen _Thank you for Smoking_, just imagine that dude's boss going "190 DOLLARS? ARE YOU OUTTA YOUR FUCKEN MIND!"

Was it really that much? Holy crap!!! I was pretty sure back in the day it was a great deal. like 50-100 bucks because I remember the dude at GW trying to sell them and saying it was such a good deal because you get all these terminators and stuff. Thank god I didn't get it though because a year later I heard a dispute about between an employee and a gamer in my local GW about not being able to use them for tournaments. I was like... thats gotta suck.


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

Freakytah said:


> That's what I was fearing. I was hoping to get a free 11 terminators for my Salamanders!


This guy did them as Ultramarines. It's really more about patience than anything else.
http://www.warhammer.org.uk/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=67218

And honestly, cleaning off the Bangels iconography really makes them look a little less cluttered and busy.


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

The bastards got me...










I'd swore I'd never buy another GW kit new in box, but they got me.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Veteran Sergeant said:


> The bastards got me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it makes you feel better it's a board game not a kit.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I picked it up too. Well worth it.


----------

